# Life around us.



## AgataP (Mar 3, 2021)

Just wanted to share some photos I took. No the owls and eagles are not my pets but I want to show them off ??

Just few shots hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## kaeline (Mar 4, 2021)

wow, what camera are you using ?? these are incredible!!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 4, 2021)

kaeline said:


> wow, what camera are you using ?? these are incredible!!



Thank you. Canon Mark IV


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow! Great shots.... owls & eagles. Love it.

here are a few i took yesterday while out kayaking. Not anywhere near as nice as urs! 










Most of the Bald Eagles I see are usually sitting high up in the trees, watching, hunting & keeping watch over their nests.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Super cool!


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 4, 2021)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 4, 2021)

All I see is gangsta bunny that is not scared of me early in the morning darkness!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 4, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Great shots.... owls & eagles. Love it.
> 
> here are a few i took yesterday while out kayaking. Not anywhere near as nice as urs!
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------

